# swollen nipples/heat



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

carrera went into her first heat this past month, she started bleeding on the 31st of march and stopped bleeding early last week. friday night she started licking herself a lot, and humping as she licked, she was making her "area" very red and irratated. she has been doing this licking thing the past couple evenings, i stop her from doing it but then she starts whining and acting like she has to lick it no matter what,she also will bite around there as well. today i noticed her nipples were also very swollen and purpleish underneath. 
her and chicco did not tie or anything, nor did he even show any interest in mounting her the whole time, so theres no chance of her being pregnant. they are not left alone together--so i am not worried about her being pregnant the least bit (and chicco isnt even 5 months yet), i just want to know whats up with my girl...


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Sometimes when they are completed the bleeding part of the heat they will have a "false pregnancy". Their nipples get all swollen and can actually produce milk. Keep an eye on her that she doesn't get mastitis (the mammary area gets red, warm and swollen). If that does happen she needs to see the vet.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

right now her nipples are just pale pink, as they've been, just sticking out more and purpleish underneath. i'll keep a watch on her though...
how long will this process last if it is what you say?
so false pregnancy, her body is just thinking its pregnant?


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes basically. Her hormones are just out of whack and her body is being fooled into thinking she is pregnant. Shouldn't last more than a week to 10 days. My mom's yorkie does this every time she has a heat. They can get quite uncomfortable from the swollen nipples and full mammary glands but she will get back to normal soon.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Its quite normal for bitches nipples, to change a bit and sometimes Pinken a little more after there first heat  But as said above do watch out for Phantom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Both of my girls go through false pregnancies after they go through heat. Their nipples swell, they put on weight, their Vulva stays swollen, just no puppies. They go through it the whole 64 days after their heat, and sometime beyond. It's their hormones telling their body it's pregnant when it's not. They can even nest and produce milk when they go through this. 

Best wishes to your little one.


----------



## itsAmy9 (Apr 6, 2009)

This sounds painful? My little chi is only 11 weeks... I dont think I ever want to see her go through this.  

I am so glad to find this board. I still have so much to learn.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

she doesnt act like shes in any pain, shes acts normal, eating playing, going potty fine, so i think she'll be ok.
i do reccomend though getting your baby fixed before their first heat, i have been in constant worry with carrera because i didnt know how she would take to it and so forth..


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My Fynn the youngest chi always goes through Phantoms too, none of my other chis in all the years ive had them never have done.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Egads! I didn't know about this either, having had two altered boys. The breeder has a spay/neuter clause in her selling contract but has told me that Tilly might have to be spayed later than usual because of her size. I can't imagine seeing her like this. Thankfully Boo is altered and has about as much interest in girls as he does cactii. 

On the other hand, I guess it can be a blessing. If a girl dog can lactate and such during this false pregnancy, then abandoned pups and such could find a potential foster mom to wean from. Still...scary.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi all,
It's maybe worth remembering that every season a bitch has increases her chance of mammary cancer, so early spaying is generally advised by vets...unless contra indicated 

Barbara x


----------

